# Motorcycle seats



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess this side is mostly for clothes and such but I thought maybe somebody does/ can do vinyl motorcycle seats.

Thanks


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

What about them in particular?


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

I need some custom seats covers made. I have the originals . The are not in real good shape but you could get a pattern off of them. I just don't have a machine that sews vinyl..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Give it a day or so, I'm thinking some of the ladies with the older machines would be able to do this, as I knew a guy that rebuilt an old Singer and did his motorcycle seats.

Ladies - any of you out there that could do this?

Angie


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Tips for sewing vinyl:

Use a sharp point or a leather point needle. If you are using heavy thread, use a size 18. 

Use the longest possible stitch length on your machine and do NOT back stitch. Tie the thread by hand where you need to secure a seam.

If the vinyl is sticking and not feeding well, place some tissue paper over the sticky side of the vinyl. When you are done sewing, tear away the tissue. You can also use a walking foot, roller foot or a Teflon foot, but not everyone has those on hand. A little baby powder will help the vinyl glide over the sewing surface better. 

DH made a cover for this MC passenger (off of a vintage honda -I think) seat as his second project EVER. He used a 1960's Kenmore model 158.1752.










______________________

_Jenny_


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Around here, I'd take that project to our local shoe repairman.

Adolph can sew and repair anything!

Or, I'd inquire at some of our local Menonites who do harness making and repair.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Can your local bike shop recommend someone?


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

I can probably find someone local. Was thinking of supporting someone on the forum. Maybe I can find a machine

Thanks


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have had an Upholstery Shop for 19 years now. Have done many motorcycle seats, ATV seats, etc. Have a commercial PFaff machine that can sew up to 3 layers of leather. And vinyl is no problem.


----------

